# Restaurants in Castleknock



## Sydney100 (19 Feb 2008)

Hi

Just moved into Castleknock and serious unimpressed with food in the area.  

Trying the sushi place in the village at the weekend and i know Wongs is good.  

But for Sunday lunch and a pint there seems nowhere good to go.  Myos has possibly the worst pub food I ever had and small, small portion and not a very nice pub in my opinion.  T

The Carpenter is ok and the food mediocre, any other pubs around with good pub grub?  

Also ordered a Chinese from Millenium, straight in the bin, suggestions for good take out, Indian, Chinese etc?

Thanks


----------



## homebird (19 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

Things have improved very slightly over the years. Trentuno's is probably the best place around. The Castleknock hotel is expensive and disappointing. As regards take aways - we tried the one in Coolmine which does indian/chinese/thai ("Let's eat in?" - sorry, I threw away the menu in case I had a weak moment)when it opened following a revamp. It was pretty bad. I complained by email and needless to say never got a response. Doesn't say much for their efforts. 

My advice is go into town.


----------



## annfield (19 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

very easy

twelfth lock, very busy, cant book a table in advance but the food is great


----------



## annfield (19 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

and thai garden in blanch is good too


----------



## Yeager (19 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

Def try Twelfth Lock, the place is great on a nice evening in the Spring/Summer for some food and a few cold ones.


----------



## suntot (20 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

Another vote here for the Twelfth Lock, it's the perfect spot for Sunday lunch. A big plus is the fact that they have a tasty bar food menu instead of the usual carvery


----------



## quinno (20 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

I live close by, can vouch for the Thai Village and the 12th Lock (probably better for bar foor than restaurant). Both good value, esp. the early bird in the Thai.

There was a lovely Indian up to recently (Cilantro - beside Brady's) which closed down, it had made the "Best 100 restuarants in Dublin" and did all sorts of lovely unsual dishes, rather than the run of the mill Indian. I have tried 'Lets eat In' o nafew occassions, and found it to be good. 
Wongs I have heard is very expensive and overpriced for what it is, the Japanese I have yet to try. The Barbican pub at the back of these does decent bar food.

Trentuno's is good for Italian, but I prefer La Terrazzo (in Blanch - the location is not the best, but the food I think is good Italian).


----------



## dtlyn (20 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*



Sydney100 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just moved into Castleknock and serious unimpressed with food in the area. Trying the sushi place in the village at the weekend and i know Wongs is good. But for Sunday lunch and a pint there seems nowhere good to go, Myos has possibly the worst pub food I ever had and small, small portion and not a very nice pub in my opinion. The Carpenter is ok and the food mediocre, any other pubs around with good pub grub? Also ordered a chinese from Millenium, straight in the bin, suggestions for good take out, Indian, Chinese etc?
> 
> Thanks


 
Mentioned already, but I can also vouch for Thai Garden in Blanchardstown Village. 

You're also on to a winner with a booking in Agasaka Castleknock Village, had a gorgeous, and cheap, meal there couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Guest114 (20 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

Get in your car and drive to Aurora in Tyrrelstown. It does lovely Asian cuisine.


----------



## aircobra19 (20 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*



Sydney100 said:


> ...Also ordered a chinese from Millenium, straight in the bin, suggestions for good take out, Indian, Chinese etc?...



Wheres Millenium?


----------



## bacchus (20 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

Though, few miles from the village, but nice walk via Phoenix Park there is the Angler's Rest on the Strawberry Beds. 
Disclaimer: i have not been there for years...


----------



## quinno (20 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*



bacchus said:


> Disclaimer: i am not been there for years...


 
I used to be a regular, have been there for Sunday lunches and in the evening. Went down hill big time the last tfew times I was there....


----------



## Sydney100 (20 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

Thanks for all that! Anglers rest is the pits, used to be good but now its stodgy crap. They used to pride themselves on fresh seafood, their sea food chowder is full of processed crab sticks!!! And has flour floating in it, not good, everything else deep fried with breadcrumbs. Will try the twelfth lock! Miss being in town and walking to the best restaurants, pob food etc. You would think the amount of places in Castleknock that someone could get it right, people obviously don't complain if tehy did surely standards would get better. (BTW Millenium is in the village)


----------



## aircobra19 (20 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

Millenium in Castleknock Village? Where?

Hole in the Wall looks interesting. Not eaten there myself.


----------



## sharecarer (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

Hole in the Wall does great food but the restaurant is quite pricey. Have to say for Chinese takeaway you should try the Mandarin Castle - upstairs across the road from Myos. Restaurant quality for normal takeaway prices. Definitely worth a go as is the restaurant itself.


----------



## HollyOlly (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

I can vouch for the Hole in the Wall. The restaurant is lovely but the bar food is also brilliant IMO. And cosy atmosphere.


----------



## Past30Now (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

I'd agree with the comment about the bar food in the 12th Lock being better than the restaurant.  The last time I went to the Restaurant (about this time last year) we were the only customers!

There's a nice chinese in Clonee Village - Eatzen.  It's cheaper than Wongs and the atmosphere is petty good.  The food is also good.  I like the restaurant above what was the "Blanchardstown House" - I can't think of it's new name - I've eaten there on about a dozen occasions since it opened and I haven't had a bad meal.  

Past30

ps Its callled the Vineyard - Tournedo's Bistro


----------



## decembersal (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

The golf club in Luttrelstown does decent & tasty bar food. Outisde it is just a big orange wooden structure but it's lovely on the inside.


----------



## Sydney100 (21 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

Forgot about the hole in the wall haven't been thre in years, will try that.  Dying to try the Sushi place, I've heard its the nest sushi in the city from some and not so good from other friends, so curious to see


----------



## Phibbleberry (22 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

Ditto on the Clonee Chinese (Eatzen), ate there last night for the first time, and was _really_ impressed! Its a bit of a trek from Castleknock but...


----------



## TDON (22 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

Re; Take Outs, The Host Chinese in Clonsilla is definitely, from trying them all, the very best in Dublin 15 and they deliver.

The food from Shimla Indian is great too. You can either sit or take out, but they don't deliver, so you have to ring and you'll be told when it will be ready (always 20 minutes) and you then have to collect it yourself. So basically, order, get in your car to drive there, walk in and its ready.

The Barbican in Castleknock village is a nice pub also and the pub grub is very nice. It's kind of hid away, but its more or less opposite Myos.

[broken link removed]

http://www.thebestof.ie/dublin-north/394/1/1/the_best_of.aspx

[broken link removed]


----------



## quinno (22 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

Shimla looks nice, but this put me right off [broken link removed]. Maybe they've cleaned up their act


----------



## Stephenkelly (22 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

Shimla has cleaned up the act - Agasaka is very good in my opinion but Wongs is very Disapointing! Myso do carvery on a Sunday which sucks but they have Cher there monday to sat and the food really is very very good! Its not a bad pub when you get used to it!


----------



## TDON (22 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

UGH  Just great!!!!. Oh well, I'm still living. Have to say, I haven't ever noticed them closed. Must have only been for a week or two. Gives a whole new meaning to "food to die for".


----------



## suntot (22 Feb 2008)

*Re: Castleknock*

If you like Indian and will travel a bit I definitely recommend Rangoli in Clonee (above Ladbroke bookies opposite the petrol station). Have eaten here many times and food and service is always great, they do a great value early bird as well. Don't live in the area any longer but still go out of our way to go there sometimes as its consistantly good


----------



## ajapale (23 Feb 2008)

*Re: Resturants in Castleknock*

Moved from Location, Location, Location
to  Holidays,Travel,Transport,Hotels & Airlines
which is where Eating Out has traditionally been discussed on AAM


----------



## brodiebabe (23 Feb 2008)

Having just eaten a takeaway from Shimla this evening I am not too happy to see the below link! Tasted great though!

The Hole in the Wall is defo worth a visit to. Great food, not too expensive and a great wine list.

For more discussions on this subject go to


----------



## Hanley (25 Feb 2008)

I'm surprised The Barbican has only got one mention. I really like that place. Also Cumiskeys on Blackhorse avenue is nice. Not strictly Castleknock but about 5 mins drive away.


----------



## casameta (25 Feb 2008)

The Shimla shutdown was brief, 4 years ago and more to do with size of kitchen than anything else; at least that's what I was told.

I eat there regularly, always good whether eating in or take away. One think, when getting take away, check your bag; I have been left short a number of times, not deliberately I'm sure but a real pain if you only notice this when you are sitting down to eat.

Overall Shimla has food excellent food and is highly recommended.

I can also vouch for Rangoli (Indian) and Eatzen (Chinese), both in Clonee.


----------



## maguike (25 Feb 2008)

The Ming Garden in Blanchardstown Village Opposite Superquinn is worth a mention too  and they also deliver.


----------



## Sydney100 (26 Feb 2008)

I think I'd rather go to town then to Clonee, Castleknock is about as suburban as I go after living in town in D.4 and D2 for 14 years but thanks for the suggestions!  Its nice to be able to walk for pub food or a restaurant have a few drinks getting in the car defeats the whole purpose


----------

